# Configuring a startup progress bar



## DCH3416 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm building a system for home use. I would like to configure the startup sequence to display a progress bar instead of scary verbose text. I was thinking something like the "Starting Windows..." screen here:






Or perhaps an idle scrolling progress bar.

The progress bar may not actually need to be connected to anything. Though I would be open to the potential of attaching it to startup items, like this example with Mac OS X 10.3 (@ 1 minute):





.

As long as it looks like something is happening instead of a static splash screen.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2017)

This is not currently possible. The best you can get is a static splash screen.


----------



## DCH3416 (Nov 13, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> This is not currently possible. The best you can get is a static splash screen.


Damn. Is it possible to clear the screen after the startup sequence, so it displays only "login:" ?


----------



## aragats (Nov 13, 2017)

I believe it was already discussed here.


----------

